# test/deca/dbol cycle?



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guys Im working on 3rd cycle.. I have done a cycle of supertest 450 and a cycle of 450 and winny.. Now I'm looking to do a test Decca dbol cycle.. Wht are your guys experience pros or cons with this.. Is this cycle a lil much for a kinda newbie.. Wht mg cc would u take of each and how long for cycle.. Wht did u gain out of this cycle.. I hear it's a awesome cycle for size.. thx j


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

That's a typical mass cycle. You should be  ready for Deca...this is your third. The added issue in this cycle is the introduction of prolactin from the deca...along with bloating. Test 600/deca 400/dbol 40-50mg per day for 6 weeks..  test for 18-20 weeks and deca for 16....I would use hcg during this and also utilize Dr scallys pct. Caber would be good to keep on hand. Most important though is controlling your estrogen...my opinions though


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

Wht pct would u used and at Wht wks..may sound dumb but Wht is Dr scallys..thx.. Wht sides did u have.. Wht were ur gain


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

You should run caber with arimidex or aromasin. For pct an hcg blast of 1000mcg eodx10 days then clomid and nolva.

And make sure u stop the deca before the test and you will be fine.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

Ive ran this cycle many times,and i love it,minus the dbol,just follow what Cobra and Lulu said


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

When should u start and stop Decca and dbol.. seems most just use dbol for 4-6 wks tht right


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*



jyoung8j said:


> When should u start and stop Decca and dbol.. seems most just use dbol for 4-6 wks tht right


I usually stop the deca 2-3 weeks before  my test,and when i did run the dbol,i went 5 weeks max


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*

Thx.. I've been reading on it but think I need to write it all down.. its a lot to remember as far as doses when to stop etc.. how u get in with a link for cvl.. wanna check out there gear sounds like good spot..


----------



## Yaya (Sep 19, 2012)

nothing better as a mass gainer then some good ole DDT


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 19, 2012)

stop the deca AT LEAST one week before u stop the test....prob best to even stop the deca two weeks just to be safe. follow the guys advice above and take caber every 3 days. i think a good cycle for u would be along the lines of what cobra said

500mgs week DECA          weeks 1-16
600mgs week Test Cyp     weeks 1-18
40-50 mgs week D-bols     weeks 1-5

i am also doing this cycle for my next cycle but i am doing short esters npp/tpp and d-bol. quicker results but more pinning and more volume of oil.

if u can not gain off of doing a deca and d-bol cycle their is something wrong with u and u should just give up or kill your self.

and i dont remember Dr. Scally PCT of my head but if u go to PCT section we have it their or just do a seach brother

i beleive its
clomid 50/50/50/50
nolva 40/40/20/20/10
aromasin 25mgs a day for a month 

i may be wrong tho, that is my standardf PCT and should be more than enough, i would also run HCG thought this cycle at 500 iu a week split into two shots a week, HCG is cheap and u would be stupid not to run it.


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: test/decca/dbol cycle?*



jyoung8j said:


> Thx.. I've been reading on it but think I need to write it all down.. its a lot to remember as far as doses when to stop etc.. how u get in with a link for cvl.. wanna check out there gear sounds like good spot..



CVL does not have a web site they are a semi-private source and u have to be approved by one of their reps before u can get a list and order.

put some time in on the board, get to know the guys ad u will get in with them in no time.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 19, 2012)

you dont need to run caber with with the deca cycle. Just keep it on hand. You should be able to control prolactin by keeping your estrogen in check...this all requires blood work. 

IMO I would stop the deca no later then 2 weeks before you stop the test...to aid in recovery make that 4 weeks...deca is a very very long ester.

Here is a quick layout....

weeks 1-20 test e at 600mg per week
weeks 1-16 deca at 400mg per week
weeks 1-5/6 dbol 40/50mg per day

I would use no less then 500iu of hcg every monday and thursday on this cycle.

Dr scallys pct is easy but it all is based on esters and mgs. Do a search on here cause I just dont have time to explain it. Search for "Pikiki" because I know he put a post up on it once.

as far as gains/sides go for what I got....that is irrelative..you are not me and you wont eat what I did so everything that occurs with you will be because of what you did.

Hope this helped


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Great posts guys!!!! I'm writing it down as we speak.. so Im seeing tht this cycle I may wanna stock up with a serious grocery list also..lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Great posts guys!!!! I'm writing it down as we speak.. so Im seeing tht this cycle I may wanna stock up with a serious grocery list also..lol



indeed lol...in about week 6-7 when the deca really kicks in,brother i feel pumps in the gym like ive never felt before,its insane,I love deca,its my baby,it just takes a long time to kick in,better for longer cycles,usually i run 22-24 week cycles of it,but im on lifetime TRT and im 46,so i dont havet to worry about recovery,But I would not recommend this to ANYONE....deca is slow acting for me,and i usually get my best gains in the last month and a half.

Another thing,deca will shut you down really hard,so thats why 16 weeks would be max you should run it,but if you want to put on some weight and mass,it will do it!!!!! Im running it again right now with test and masteron and in week 12 and im just now starting to "feel" the deca's power lol.......most people though are different it starts to work around week 6-7

and the  most important thing is keep a check on your BP,do frequent blood test,cause deca is shit on your lipids,it just kills my HDL,but i supplement with Niacin 1500mg/day to help that


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tpp and NPP and dbol is my next cycle as well for winter With exact layout


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Couple quick dumb questions.. whts most popular test to use on this cycle.. also from Wht I think I read is most test has 250mg per cc does tht vary with diff ppls gear.. just trying to figure out Wht I need bottle wise.. thx


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Couple quick dumb questions.. whts most popular test to use on this cycle.. also from Wht I think I read is most test has 250mg per cc does tht vary with diff ppls gear.. just trying to figure out Wht I need bottle wise.. thx


either test eth or test cyp is fine,not much difference,and yes most ugl comes in 250mg/ml,but there are some that coome in 200mg/ml


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow so big shot..lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> Wow so big shot..lol



yea depending on how much test you use


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

600 mg of test Wht seems to b popular


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 19, 2012)

So u will pin 1.2CC (300mg) two times a week.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 19, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> you dont need to run caber with with the deca cycle. Just keep it on hand. You should be able to control prolactin by keeping your estrogen in check...this all requires blood work.
> 
> IMO I would stop the deca no later then 2 weeks before you stop the test...to aid in recovery make that 4 weeks...deca is a very very long ester.
> 
> ...



Great, I would follow his suggestions.


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea pin tht for just test.. still have the Decca also.. tht is a good bit..lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok....this is my next cycle, but 20 weeks sounds long. I am 38 and still have great working nuts. I would like to keep it that way if I could. How long should I run the cycle if I will PCT? Still 20 weeks? What about Deca 14 weeks and Test for 16 weeks?


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea I was thinking same thing thts real long.. but they say if u wanna see results to go tht long.. I was thinking more like 16 wk range.. but idk.. first big cycle


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

jyoung8j said:


> 600 mg of test Wht seems to b popular



600mg should be plenty man


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea b 600 of it and 500 of other...lol big shot..lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 19, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Ok....this is my next cycle, but 20 weeks sounds long. I am 38 and still have great working nuts. I would like to keep it that way if I could. How long should I run the cycle if I will PCT? Still 20 weeks? What about Deca 14 weeks and Test for 16 weeks?


well usually i run 24 week cycles with test/deca,BUT I DONT DO pct,Im on lifetime TRT,but i keep a close watch on my BP,Blood test etc,im 46,and my nurts dont produce natural test anymore,i think you could get by with 16 weeks with deca and 18 test,but the longer you run deca,the harder it is to recover,cause it shuts you down very hard.But if I were you i would stick with the 16,14 week cycle the first time and see how it goes



jyoung8j said:


> Yea I was thinking same thing thts real long.. but they say if u wanna see results to go tht long.. I was thinking more like 16 wk range.. but idk.. first big cycle



for your first cycle with deca,i would go in the 16 week range


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 19, 2012)

If you don't want to run a long cycle then I suggest you use npp instead of deca. The deconate ester is very very long so 12 weeks just isn't worth it. Long or short deca will shut you the fuck down...if your worried about your nuts then stop steroids all together. Text only would be the best choice for testicular concern and that still poses a threat for recovery failure. Long cycles help beat homeostasis as well


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 20, 2012)

Cobra whts npp stand for...lol still lil behind abbreviations and diff gear.. kno the basics.. thx


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2012)

nandrolone phenylproptionate = npp


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 24, 2012)

O gotcha.. lil easier on system.. Wht bout results..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2012)

Results are basically the me as deca....only faster


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

What's all this about not using Nolva during a Deca cycle? I always keep Nolva on hand in case I develop lumps (which I haven't), so what now? Letro in case?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2012)

Nolva may keep you from getting lumps but it won't help your estrogen control. Why not us an ai to control your estro and keep you from getting lumps?


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I do.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> That's what I do.



Lol so why ask the nolva question if you use an ai like your suppose to?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 24, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lol so why ask the nolva question if you use an ai like your suppose to?



Post whoring?


----------



## Get Some (Sep 24, 2012)

Post whoring?


----------



## Get Some (Sep 24, 2012)

What is that and how do you do it?


----------



## Get Some (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your time


----------



## IronCore (Sep 24, 2012)

Nolva wont do shit for prolactin induced Gyno... as a matter of fact it can make it worse... when running any 19-nor such as nandrolone it would be wise to keep some caber or prami on hand...

as for Dr.Scally, i tried to upload his PCT protocol and abstracts, but, it was too large...


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lol so why ask the nolva question if you use an ai like your suppose to?


Paranoia, I guess. I have heard about some getting gyno even WITH an AI, so I thought maybe I needed to be adequately prepared. Apparently not.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Post whoring?



Not all of us have 1,674 posts. What did *YOU* do to get that many posts? And.....how did you get all those rep points? Does it have anything to do with Andro or Herm?


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 24, 2012)

Cobra.... same amount of mg for npp as Decca.. thx


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya I would use the same....inject Monday wed and Friday 

Good addition to the thread iron core


----------



## jyoung8j (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok cool thx Cobra for all ur info...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Not all of us have 1,674 posts. What did *YOU* do to get that many posts? And.....how did you get all those rep points? Does it have anything to do with Andro or Herm?



I gave solid advice. And some bullshit


----------



## username1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Paranoia, I guess. I have heard about some getting gyno even WITH an AI, so I thought maybe I needed to be adequately prepared. Apparently not.



that's why you get blood tests done, so you can see where your E2 is at and how you're responding to your AI and if you need to adjust your dose, etc. etc.


----------

